

What A Difference Six Years Makes... - shawndumas
http://parislemon.com/post/61777379694/what-a-difference-six-years-makes

======
badave
Microsoft's direction under Ballmer has been underwhelming, especially the
lack of innovation in the tablet and mobile spheres. I'm curious to see if his
successor is someone future thinking and if he/she will be able to bring
Microsoft back into the limelight.

~~~
summerlunch
They certainly have the money and the technical talent. Innovation is hard
because you need a certain type of insight and creative perspective, which is
very rare.

